# Samba 4 Build Failed Error



## samip (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I'm trying to build the Samba 4 port for FreeBSD 8.4.

Couble lines from `make`:

```
===>   samba4-4.0.7 depends on package: p5-Parse-Pidl>=4.0.7 - found
===>   samba4-4.0.7 depends on package: talloc>=2.0.8 - found
===>   samba4-4.0.7 depends on package: tevent>=0.9.18 - found
===>   samba4-4.0.7 depends on package: tdb>=1.2.11 - found
===>   samba4-4.0.7 depends on package: ldb>=1.1.15 - not found
===>    Verifying install for ldb>=1.1.15 in /usr/ports/databases/ldb
===>   ldb-1.1.16 depends on package: talloc>=2.0.8 - found
===>   ldb-1.1.16 depends on package: tevent>=0.9.17 - found
===>   ldb-1.1.16 depends on package: tdb>=1.2.11 - found
===>   ldb-1.1.16 depends on package: popt>=0 - found
===>   ldb-1.1.16 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   ldb-1.1.16 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   ldb-1.1.16 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.8 - found
===>  Configuring for ldb-1.1.16
===>  Script "buildtools/bin/waf configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to timur@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/ldb/work/ldb-1.1.16/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a /usr/sbin/pkg_info
-Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/ldb.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba4.
```

So what do I need to do to get that problem fixed?

Output of `uname -a`:

```
FreeBSD  8.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE #0 r251259: Mon Jun  3 01:14:28 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## felkotron (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably you should check if ldb, tdb and tevent are installed. I had the same error, but in a different version and I just had to reinstall/install them.


----------



## samip (Aug 8, 2013)

I do not have FreeBSD anymore so...


----------

